# stoeger condor competition o/u feedback/reviews



## randazzo87 (Apr 19, 2015)

looking at adding another over/under to the collection so father/friends can join me to shoot trap. I already have a nice skb set up but not looking to spend 2k plus again. Does anyone have any feedback on how these gun are or will they hold up over time. The gun is relatively cheap is why I'm concerned compared to most.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I had the field grade Condor and I hated it. It did not fit me at all. It felt like I was shouldering a 2x4. The internals were horrible as well.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I thought that I could tolerate it as a cheap beater gun when I bought it, but I couldn’t stand shooting it. I traded it off quickly.


----------



## excalman (May 24, 2013)

They are junk guns stay away. I saw lots of problems with them on sporting clay range. They fired both barrel at the same time sometimes .


----------



## randazzo87 (Apr 19, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. I figured as much just wanted to feedback. Just going to have to keep looking for something else I'm thinking.


----------



## excalman (May 24, 2013)

Look around for used semi auto in Beretta or Browning. Less recoil and very reliable.


----------



## randazzo87 (Apr 19, 2015)

I've been looking at the remington 1100 comp. I shot one awhile ago didnt seen bad. Im just concered when shooting doubles boucing brass of people.


----------



## excalman (May 24, 2013)

If u can shoot someone's auto on the range before u buy. Im sure someone would let u .


----------

